
Martin Fowler on Groovy or JRuby - luccastera
http://martinfowler.com/bliki/GroovyOrJRuby.html
======
simianstyle
who builds webapps in java anymore?

~~~
HiddenBek
Google, EBay and Amazon, to name three.

